# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  Quick overview on the Turbo Snail

## Gary R

This is a Quick overview on the Turbo Snail

The Turbo Snail is extremely popular among reef hobbyists, since it quickly eliminates large amounts of nuisance algae. It is particularly fond of hair algae and will consume mass quantities of it and other algae off your live rock and aquarium glass. Also known as the Turban or Top Shell Snail, Turbo fluctuosa has a thick, top- or turban-shaped shell with an irridescent interior. The Turbo Snail is native to the Gulf of California off the coast of Mexico. 
An excellent member of your aquarium's cleanup crew, the Turbo Snail thrives in crevices and holes in natural reefs. In the home aquarium, the Turbo Snail needs ample hiding places and large spaces to graze. Some reef aquarists prefer to keep the Turbo Snail in aquariums with well-secured rockwork since this active herbivore is known to bulldoze loose rocks in search of food. 

The peaceful Turbo Snail should not be kept with aggressive tankmates that can quickly overcome this slow-moving creature. If algae levels are insufficient, supplement the diet of the Turbo Snail with dried seaweed. Also, adequate calcium levels are required to help this member of the Turbinidae family build its protective shell. Like other invertebrates, the Turbo Snails is very sensitive to copper-based medications and high nitrate levels. To acclimate the Turbo Snail, employ the drip-acclimation method since it is intolerant of even the smallest fluctuations in water parameters. 

This bit is for Lost:

Care Level: Easy for most 
Temperament: Peaceful  
Reef Compatible: Yes  
Water Conditions: 72-78° F, dKH 8-12, pH 8.1-8.4, sg 1.023-1.025  
Max. Size:  2"  
Color Form: Clear  
Diet: Herbivore  
Origin: Mexico  
Family: Turbinidae

----------

*lost* (27-06-2013)

----------


## lost

Thanks Gary very helpful, I think my water  may be a bit to salty at 1.026 will be doing a water change soon so that should help. I will leave off the clean up crew for a little while hopefully get some more live rock soon.Having said that the rock/sand that is in there is teaming with bugs/worms etc and the coral that came on the live rock and the porcelain crab seem to be doing well.At least I wont have to ring you about the snail now  :pmsl:

----------


## Gary R

you never know .....it could of been half dead from picking it up from the shop
and I would not let that stop you from trying another one m8.....second time lucky.

----------


## lost

going to have a look tomorrow I wouldn't mind a hermit crab not to sure how much clean up crew I can put in being as I only have a 48l tank and it hasn't been set up for long so I don't think there is much for them to eat

----------


## Gary R

I would get a couple of hermit crabs to start off with and leave the sails for a couple of weeks
all you need to do is add some flake into your tank every other day and that should help bring the tank on .....and only a couple of flakes at a time  :Wink:

----------

*lost* (28-06-2013)

----------

